

Its 2013, hack your pasta already - thinklamp
http://www.think-lamp.com/2013/04/its-2013-hack-your-pasta-already/

======
tantalor
Congratulations, you just violated CFAA.

Dominoes did not authorize your access to multiple sauces, and you used a
computer to circumvent the access controls to fraudulently add two sauces to
your order.

Go directly to Jail.

